# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  روش ساخت منو بار کرکره ای

## barname_m708

در فایل ضمیمه ،روش ساختن منو بار استفاده شده در این برنامه رو توضیح بدین.در واقع میخام بدونم چه طوری منو باری با این شکل میتوان ساخت(منو بار کرکره ای رو چطور میشه ساخت)

----------


## mohammadgij

چرا ما اصلاً دوست نداريم اول جستجو كنيم بعد تاپيك بزنيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## barname_m708

تو رو خدا جواب نمو بدین.من هرچی جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم.

----------


## barname_m708

> چرا ما اصلاً دوست نداريم اول جستجو كنيم بعد تاپيك بزنيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
تو رو خدا یکی مشکل منو حل کنه.من هر چی حستجو کردم به جواب نرسیدم

----------


## amirzazadeh

> تو رو خدا یکی مشکل منو حل کنه.من هر چی حستجو کردم به جواب نرسیدم


از اين لينك كمك بگير
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...086&highlight=
................
موفق باشيد

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ميشه اين برنامه را بصورت كامل بزاري دوستان نيز استفاده كنند

----------


## barname_m708

تو رو خدا یکی مشکل منو حل کنه

----------


## barname_m708

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
از دوستان خواهش میکنم یکی مشکل منو تو ساختن منو بار کرکره ای حل کنه.البته باید بگم که بعضی از دوستان مطالبی رو گذاشتن ولی مفید واقع نشده.در واقع مشکل من ساختن منو بار نیست.من توی ساختن منوبار کرکره ای مشکل دارم.یعنی میخوام وقتی روی منو بار کلیک کردم منو بار به صورت کرکر ه ای باز بشه .البته فایل ضمیمه هم قرار دادم تا منظورم واضح تر باشه.

اگه کسی بتونه منو کمک کنه خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## hamedMohammad

> با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
> از دوستان خواهش میکنم یکی مشکل منو تو ساختن منو بار کرکره ای حل کنه.البته باید بگم که بعضی از دوستان مطالبی رو گذاشتن ولی مفید واقع نشده.در واقع مشکل من ساختن منو بار نیست.من توی ساختن منوبار کرکره ای مشکل دارم.یعنی میخوام وقتی روی منو بار کلیک کردم منو بار به صورت کرکر ه ای باز بشه .البته فایل ضمیمه هم قرار دادم تا منظورم واضح تر باشه.
> 
> اگه کسی بتونه منو کمک کنه خیلی ممنون میشم.


 با سلام من تلگرافی میگم
اول روی تولبار کلیک راست کن بعد کاستومایز بعد نیو بعد کامند بعد نیو منو بعد درگ آن روی تولبار جدید و باز تکرار این مرحله در ضمن از ALL form , All report و مانند آن برای آیتم های آن استفاده کن اگه باز کمک خواستی بگو  :متفکر:

----------


## barname_m708

> با سلام من تلگرافی میگم
> اول روی تولبار کلیک راست کن بعد کاستومایز بعد نیو بعد کامند بعد نیو منو بعد درگ آن روی تولبار جدید و باز تکرار این مرحله در ضمن از ALL form , All report و مانند آن برای آیتم های آن استفاده کن اگه باز کمک خواستی بگو


 
با سلام و با تشکر
همونطور که که گفته بودم من تو ساخت منو بار ساده مشکلی ندارم .میخوام بدونم منو بار کرکره ای رو چه طوری میشه ساخت.میخوام وقتی روی آیتمی روی منو بار کلیک کردم ،آن آیتم به صورت کرکره باز بشه.الیته اگه منظورم رو متوجه نشدین به فایل ضمیمه ای که توی این تایپیک قرار دادم توجه کنید.ولی خواهش میکنم زودتر مشکل منو حل کنید.

متشکرم

----------


## saeedyaz

سلام 
وقتی تولبارتو شاختی از توی کاستومایز برو تو تب کامند-دومیش گزینه آخر-نیو منو رو انتخاب کن واز جدول روبروش گزینه نیو منو رو رداگ کن توی تولبارت اینجوری منوی کرکره ای درست میشه. حالا فرمها وچیزهای دیگرو از ال فرم دراگ کن توی این منو که ایجاد کرده ای 
ببین ردیف خانمی

----------


## mosaArabi

دوست محترم از فايل ضميمه كمك بكير

----------


## laia56

با تشكر از اساتيد 
حالا اگر همين روند را بخواهيم در اكسس 2007 برويم چگونه است راستش از روش اكسس 2003 چون منوها و نوار ابزار كم تغيير كرده به نتيجه اي نرسيدم

----------


## karmand

منظورتان اینجوری است

----------


## laia56

> منظورتان اینجوری است


دقیقا استاد 
فقط بفرمایید چگونه اینکار را انجام دادید

----------


## hamedMohammad

> با سلام و با تشکر
> همونطور که که گفته بودم من تو ساخت منو بار ساده مشکلی ندارم .میخوام بدونم منو بار کرکره ای رو چه طوری میشه ساخت.میخوام وقتی روی آیتمی روی منو بار کلیک کردم ،آن آیتم به صورت کرکره باز بشه.الیته اگه منظورم رو متوجه نشدین به فایل ضمیمه ای که توی این تایپیک قرار دادم توجه کنید.ولی خواهش میکنم زودتر مشکل منو حل کنید.
> 
> متشکرم


اگه منظورتان را درست فهمیده باشم بایستی روی منو بار راست کلیک کرده از Customaize\Options\از کمبو باکس Menu Animations انتخاب Slide را گزینش کنید. موفق باشید.

----------


## laia56

اساتید محترم با عرض پوزش 
سئوالم همچنان در مورد نحوه ساخت منو در اکسس 2007 باقی مانده خیلی جستجو کردم اما بیشتر سئوال دیدم تا جواب حتی یکی از دوستان پیشتر فایلی را قرارداده بود اما هیچ توضیحی ندادند لطفا راهنمایی کنید چون روش اکسس 2003 در اکسس 2007 قابل ردیابی نیست

----------


## laia56

> اساتید محترم با عرض پوزش 
> سئوالم همچنان در مورد نحوه ساخت منو در اکسس 2007 باقی مانده خیلی جستجو کردم اما بیشتر سئوال دیدم تا جواب حتی یکی از دوستان پیشتر فایلی را قرارداده بود اما هیچ توضیحی ندادند لطفا راهنمایی کنید چون روش اکسس 2003 در اکسس 2007 قابل ردیابی نیست


اساتيد محترم
كسي راهنمايي نميكند

----------


## Clever86

سلام دوستان میشه راهنمائیم کنید که چه جوری با چه کنترلی باید منو کرکره ایی در asp .net بسازم ؟ اگه یه نمونه کد بزارید خیلی ممنون میشم 
مرسی

----------


## kamrankam

سلام

طریقه ساخت منو کرکره ای قدم به قدم البته در اکسس 2003

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=201734

----------


## fahimeh.n

د ر2010 به چه صورتی هست؟

----------


## fahimeh.n

چرا کمک نمیکنین؟

----------


## reza850101

دوستان درمورد اين منويي كه برايتان قرارداده ام صرف نظر ازاينكه چه نام دارد راهنمايي كنيد چطور ميشه زيرمجموعه ساخت  (فايل---> سندتو ---> دكستاب)

----------

